# Seach This Forum Problem



## James (Apr 22, 2003)

I checked but no one else has posted about this. Maybe it's just my computer, but no matter which forum I'm looking at, I'm unable to use the SEARCH THIS FORUM dropdown. The box drops down fine and I can type in my search criteria but the GO button is obscured by the P. Mauriat ad on the right side of the page. I've tried to find a way to resize it, move it or get rid of it, but nothing works. Any ideas? peace


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

I noticed the same thing just now, so it's not just your computer. There are a couple of things you can do. If you type in a search phrase and hit enter on your keyboard, it will work. As an alternative you can click search on the top menu bar, and go to advanced search. You can choose the subforum to search on that page. I'm sure Harri will fix this as soon as he sees this.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

fballatore said:


> ..........
> I'm sure Harri will fix this as soon as he sees this.


I have to understand if this is to do with a particular browser.
I cannot reproduce the problem with Firefox neither with Internet Explorer.


----------



## natewat (Apr 8, 2004)

It probably has to do with screen resolution. Things display differently on smaller screen resolutions compared to larger. (IE: 800 X 600 compared to 1280 X 1024)


----------

